# Critique My Out of Shape Thoroughbred



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Not the best images, but he's only been here a few days and is still nervous and jiggy when tied/crosstied. 

"Dapper" 15yo 16.3-ish thoroughbred gelding. Used for hunters.

He has a cut on his face along with on his hind right fetlock..


----------



## Carrie94 (Dec 2, 2014)

He's a decent looking horse. Good shoulder, very typical TB withers, plenty of natural muscle, legs look straight. I don't really like how deep his back is and his head isn't very pretty, but I see no major flaws. Someone can correct me, of course!!


----------



## Carrie94 (Dec 2, 2014)

When I speak of his shoulder, which is slightly upright, I say 'good', because usually when it comes to jumpers a more upright shoulder is preferred. If you were looking for a dressage horse, he may (or may not) be the most ideal type.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

interesting. he looks like an "old school" thoroughbred. a lot more bone and more uphill than you'd see in a racing thoroughbred of typical build these days.

very nice horse. love his head.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Carrie94 said:


> He's a decent looking horse. Good shoulder, very typical TB withers, plenty of natural muscle, legs look straight. I don't really like how deep his back is and his head isn't very pretty, but I see no major flaws. Someone can correct me, of course!!


The second image is a more accurate picture of his back, if that helps. I actually am quite partial to his head xD Thank you for your critique!




tinyliny said:


> interesting. he looks like an "old school" thoroughbred. a lot more bone and more uphill than you'd see in a racing thoroughbred of typical build these days.
> 
> very nice horse. love his head.


Thank you! I like his head too xD But I grew up riding Saddlebreds who have very straight profiles, so maybe I'm biased.
Also he was bred for racing but never raced, though I'm not sure of his breeding (I'll look into it).


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

He's a handsome chap!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Seems they should not have gelded this one!!! Looks like a field hunter!

Agree with what TinyLiny said.


----------



## maisie (Oct 23, 2011)

Love this thoroughbred. At first glance I was thinking TB/draft which is a compliment from me! He must be a throw-back to before they made thoroughbreds into greyhounds! :?


----------



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

Fine strong horse, should do you well. Best of Luck,

Liam.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I Like him. He reminds me of my 34 old TB , well, when he was younger.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Anyone else?


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I absolutely love him! I'm jealous neither of my OTTBs are built like that, haha. Did you get a chance to look into his breeding? I definitely want my next project to be one built like this (albeit shorter, I'm short and not a fan of getting on/off tall horses LOL).

I'm also liking his head..I'm one who prefers the more coarse/"ugly" heads that aren't quite so petite and defined, haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

No critique from me. I'm just drooling with everyone else. Wishing my boy had this much nice bone to support his fat rump! Hate the way they're building these darn TB's now.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Love, love, love the look of this guy!!! This is the type of TB's I really love to see! Sturdy, and not on toothpick legs that cant hold up to their own weight and strength!!


----------

